# Zebralight H600F and H600Fw (Projected Shipping March 30, 2012) -- Photos Added



## varuscelli (Mar 29, 2012)

Just saw the official new product announcement in the latest Zebralight newsletter. Estimated shipping date March 30, 2012.


----------



## varuscelli (Mar 30, 2012)

*Re: Zebralight H600F and H600Fw (Projected Shipping March 30, 2012)*

Sorry, I didn't realize HIDblue had posted a similar thread when these first appeared as pre-order items...but I suspect that the newsletter announcement may actually mean shipping is imminent. 

Edit: Actually....they _*are *_shipping now.


----------



## Beacon of Light (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Zebralight H600F and H600Fw (Projected Shipping March 30, 2012)*

Just noticed on the Zebralight website they now offer Glow in the Dark silicone holders for the H600 but for a price... I wonder if you can substitute the GITD one for the plain black rubber one as I always preferred the GITD holders of my H50/H50b/H30 headlamps over the new ones.


----------



## varuscelli (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Zebralight H600F and H600Fw (Projected Shipping March 30, 2012)*

One of the times when I was corresponding with ZL customer service they indicated if the buyer asked they would send along the one you wanted. I'm not sure if that still applies, but if placing an order you could always ask for a substitute in the special instructions box that appears as part of the order process...or order and additional black holder as part of the order.


----------



## varuscelli (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Zebralight H600F and H600Fw (Projected Shipping March 30, 2012)*

Well, I decided to order one of these -- the H600Fw. I've been wanting the diffused or wide and neutral version of an H600 and thought this would fit the bill for me (especially since my previously targeted headlamp...the H502...has not yet been made available). 

My initial impression is good. I think the tint on the H600Fw is outstanding. I had not seen a neutral tint H600w yet, and I definitely like the neutral of the H600Fw. I also like the diffusion. 

As expected, there is a distinct difference between the beam patterns of the non-diffused H600 that I already have and the diffused H600Fw. 

It's funny, but I've seen several H600 owners who seem to want to describe their perception of the H600 has having no discernible hot spot (a description I have never understood). I think anyone who has a non-diffused H600 and compares it to the diffused H600F or H600Fw will be able to see the difference and the hot spot of the H600 will be revealed in the comparison (even if they don't seem to "see" the H600 hot spot under normal circumstances). 

Yeah, the H600 leans toward floody (just as the SC600 leans toward floody) but is not a true flood...and even though the H600Fw is only diffused and not a true flood either, comparing the H600 to the H600Fw in person really shows quite a difference, at least to my own eyes. 

If someone else doesn't post beamshot comparisons before I can, I'll try to do so soon. Unfortunately, I'll have to show the difference between the cooler tint H600 and the warmer tint H600Fw since I don't have matching tint versions to compare.


----------



## varuscelli (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Zebralight H600F and H600Fw (Projected Shipping March 30, 2012)*

I noticed that the photos of the H600F and H600Fw on the ZebraLight website seem to be shots of previous versions of the H600. I guess they used stock images since they don't seem to show the diffusion filter. They'll probably change that on the site at some point, but for the moment they are not exact photos of the actual lamps. 

So, here are a a couple of images showing the H600 (left) and the H600Fw (right).


----------



## HIDblue (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Zebralight H600F and H600Fw (Projected Shipping March 30, 2012)*

Thanks for the pics varuscelli! I'm still debating whether I should get the H600F or wait for the true flood H602, if that ever actually comes to fruition. 

Beamshots would be appreciated whenever you get a chance.


----------



## varuscelli (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Zebralight H600F and H600Fw (Projected Shipping March 30, 2012)*

I'll see if I can maybe get some shots tonight. 

As a kind of disclaimer, I'm not sure I can do effective comparison shots between the H600 and H600Fw given the difference in output of the two versions at different settings. There some much difference between the two, both in terms of output and tint, that side-by-side beamshots might be misleading. A better comparison would likely be the H600 to H600F or H600w to H600Fw. 

But the reason I decided to pick up the H600Fw was that I felt the beam characteristics would be (theoretically) quite a bit different from the H600, and (again, theoretically) each should be useful in different situations. 

Given the output difference on high (H600 at 750 lumens and the H600Fw at 612 lumens) and the fact that the H600Fw is diffused, when the two are compared side by side outdoors the H600 has an easily discernible advantage in throw. The H600 will light stuff up in the distance that the H600Fw won't come close to. It's not that the H600Fw won't light things up at a distance, but the light is so diffused that its effectiveness beyond 40 or 50 feet is not near what you get with the H600. 

To me, if I wanted to light up something effectively with a headlamp beyond 40 to 50 feet outdoors, I wouldn't use the H600Fw -- I'd use the H600. 

Also, since the H600Fw is diffused rather than a true flood, it's not as floody as a true flood would be...but it's pretty darned close. The thing about using diffusion is that the light is still hotter in the middle and does spill to the far edges (something that can be more easily seen on a wall), but the gradual diffusion from center to far edges makes it such that you can't point out the edge of the hot spot to corona to spill...it all just a nice gradient blend from center to outermost edges with not real dividing lines between. It's diffused...not a flood, although the diffusion gives it very good floody characteristics.


----------



## psychbeat (Apr 3, 2012)

I still cant understand why they dont thread the bezel-ring
and make it possible to change the lens from frosted to clear.

I suppose they can sell 2 lights to some customers rather than one
but it seems it would keep more people from buying in the first place.

If I were to choose one Id take the h600w and slap a piece of tape on
it when I needed a more diffused beam  

not knocking the frosted lens at all or the light - I like the form factor.

thanks for those pics Var they are much clearer than the ZL ones :thumbsup:


----------



## varuscelli (Apr 3, 2012)

Yeah, you make very good points, psychbeat. 

Realistically, I don't think the H600Fw is anything other than an H600w with an F (frosted) lens in place of the clear lens. Others have expressed this same desire for add-on (or interchangeable) filters or lenses, and I agree. It would be great to be able to spend...what?...maybe and extra $10 or $15 USD on in interchangeable frosted lens that could be added or removed at will. 

One thing that comes to mind on the interchangeable lenses is waterproofing and whether that might be compromised with removable lenses. Then again, it could just be done by ZebraLight by turning the current exterior bezel into a threaded bezel where the main cover lens (waterproof) is left in place and a frosted lens with its own threaded bezel merely added on top (just a stackable configuration as with camera lens filters) by screwing it directly down onto a threaded bezel on the body. Hmmm...but an exterior mounted frosted lens would also constrict the light somewhat, too...so as an exterior add-on there could be some negatives, depending on the exact design. 

I know some get around the this lack of interchangeable lenses by adding their own diffusion material to the front of an H600 or H600w, but personally I see that as something that would be kind of a hassle if you want to use the lamp at full power on occasion (remove the filter material, reapply it when you want the diffusion...over and over again). But that's just my personal view, and if techniques works for others, that's great. I'd still rather have a nicely manufactured diffuser (again, just my personal preference).


----------



## psychbeat (Apr 3, 2012)

if there were indents on the bezel ring (like most p60 hosts)
you could just unscrew it and there would be an oring to seal(also like p60 type lights)
...just saying  it would be pretty simple to do


----------



## varuscelli (Apr 3, 2012)

Yeah, it sure seems like one way or the other they'd be able to modify the design to accommodate the concept of interchangeable lenses/filters. I'd love to see it.


----------



## varuscelli (Apr 4, 2012)

All right....a couple of beamshots comparing the H600 and H600Fw. Be warned that although I tried to get these image to resemble as closely as possible what my eyes saw, they all seem darker than what I saw in person. The room was much more well lit than these shots seem to show. I also find that there is ALWAYS more light falloff on the periphery in photos than the eye sees in real life. Hot spots are always hotter and edge falloff is always more than what the eye perceives in my limited experience. Personally, I actually hate doing beam shots. 

H600 pointed slightly toward ceiling, distance of about 20 feet. 






H600Fw pointed slightly toward ceiling, distance of about 20 feet.


----------



## HIDblue (Apr 4, 2012)

Great beamshots! Doesn't look like there's much of a discernible hotspot with the H600Fw in the photos. That frosted lens seems to be doing a pretty good job of spreading the beam out.


----------



## varuscelli (Apr 4, 2012)

Thanks, HIDblue. Hopefully those images at least come close to showing the difference...or at least how well the H600Fw diffusion works. 

I think once a true H600 flood comes out (H602), the the middle ground that the H600F and H600Fw occupy will be more clearly revealed. 

For instance, if I put the H600Fw on low and compare it to my H501w, it's clear that the H501w is a true flood and the H600Fw only a diffused lamp. That's as close of a comparison as I can make to show myself the difference between flood and diffused light.


----------



## varuscelli (Apr 4, 2012)

Another interesting visual comparison is that when I put the H600 and H600Fw in their lowest modes, the H600Fw seems to put out WAY less light than the H600 (a low level that some users should find highly desirable). 

Supposedly, the H600 is rated at 0.1 lumens at its lowest setting (L2) and the H600Fw is rated at 0.09 lumens at its lowest setting (L2). According to the specs, that's only a 0.01 lumen difference. 

I'd think that little difference should be realistically unnoticeable...but I see the H600Fw as a much lower level of light output when the two are set to the L2 setting. I tested the lights in dark closet shining toward a wall at a distance varying from 1 to 3 feet. 

I'm not sure I understand that, but my eyes show me what they show me. Maybe there's something I'm not understanding about the ratings...or maybe my H600Fw is putting out less light than the specs....or my H600 putting out more light...or maybe the diffusion filter throws some anomaly into the mix as far as the lumens rating. 

But shouldn't I see these two at their L2 settings as almost the same, even with the diffusion, when used at equal distances from whatever I shine them toward?


----------



## varuscelli (Apr 4, 2012)

I also suspect that most people who like Zebralight floody lamps like the H31F, H31Fw, H51F or H51Fw but want something similar with more output on high or longer runtimes on lower settings might really like the H600F or H600Fw. Same kind of diffusion but roughly three times the output in Turbo mode (short use) and double the output on standard H1 (long use)...and much longer run times on any equivalent output settings from high to low. 

There are so many variables with the Zebralight settings given the Turbo, H1/H2, M1/M2 and L1/L2 choices, but when compared to each of those same settings on the Zebralight lamps that run on CR123A or AA batteries, the 18650 version will obviously produce more output or longer run times...and WAY longer run times on when compared to similar output levels on the CR123A and AA lamps. That's pretty nice for those who like a diffused lamp -- especially for those users who like diffusion with a neutral tint. Like the other H600 versions, 80 days on L1 (0.09 to 0.1 lumens, depending on the lamp version) with a 2900 mAH battery...damn, that's a long run time. And 18 to 50 hours on the M1 and M2 medium settings, respectively...all great run times.


----------



## Cataract (Apr 4, 2012)

I don't mean to jack the thread, but has anyone received their H600 or H600W very recently? It seems there is an issue with some of the newer SC600 where the beam profile isn't very nice, most likely because Zebra has started using a new board for the LED and this changed the relative position of the LED to the reflector... I hope they fix that problem before putting any of those boards in the H600 series as I haven't ordered mine yet.


----------



## varuscelli (Apr 4, 2012)

Cataract, I'd have to say that would likely be a question better asked in one of the existing H600 or H600w threads (several to choose from that can be bumped to the top with that question). I say that for a couple of reasons, but one perspective on that would be that if an H600F or H600Fw release was affected by the new board you mention, would there be any beam profile evidence of it in a lamp with a diffusion lens? I have to think that the diffusion itself might actually mask an affected beam profile (just my guess). But rather that nudging a thread on the H600F and H600Fw in what looks like an off-topic direction, why not ask in an H600 or H600w related thread? (I mean that respectfully, no flame or criticism intended.)


----------



## Cataract (Apr 4, 2012)

you're probably right, I just jumped on the most active thread not realizing it was about H600F and FW rather than W and FW (oooh, if my dad even tried to read what I just wrote...)


----------



## Changchung (Apr 5, 2012)

varuscelli said:


> I noticed that the photos of the H600F and H600Fw on the ZebraLight website seem to be shots of previous versions of the H600. I guess they used stock images since they don't seem to show the diffusion filter. They'll probably change that on the site at some point, but for the moment they are not exact photos of the actual lamps.
> 
> So, here are a a couple of images showing the H600 (left) and the H600Fw (right).



Thanks for share... You have both??? I hate you... Hahaha just kinding... Look like the anodized is a little different right?


SFMI4UT


----------



## varuscelli (Apr 5, 2012)

Changchung -- yeah, I decided to get the H600FW. I've owned the H600 for a few months now and I had planned for my next headlamp to be the H502. I've also got an H501w that I've been using for about a year and I wanted something that filled the gap between the H501w and H600. Since the H502 has taken so long to be released, I thought the H600Fw might be a nice "in between" headlamp. 

Yes, there's definitely a color difference in anodizing between the two that I have (different batches, though...that's often to be expected). The H600Fw I received is definitely a lighter color.


----------



## Changchung (Apr 6, 2012)

varuscelli said:


> Changchung -- yeah, I decided to get the H600FW. I've owned the H600 for a few months now and I had planned for my next headlamp to be the H502. I've also got an H501w that I've been using for about a year and I wanted something that filled the gap between the H501w and H600. Since the H502 has taken so long to be released, I thought the H600Fw might be a nice "in between" headlamp.
> 
> Yes, there's definitely a color difference in anodizing between the two that I have (different batches, though...that's often to be expected). The H600Fw I received is definitely a lighter color.



I bought the H600w instead the F version cuz I can add some scotch magic tape and make it flood... I really like it already, my next zebras will be the H51r, H51 and THANK YOU after read your thread about it the H502 


SFMI4UT


----------



## Changchung (Apr 6, 2012)

I know that some of you guys dosent have just a zebralight, show us your H600 and collection here;

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/321756


SFMI4UT


----------



## aquaholik (Apr 13, 2012)

varuscelli:

Thank you so much for the beamshots. I've read the 19 pages thread on the H600 and saw your beamshot of the H501 vs the SC600 and the SC600 vs the H600 also. Unfortunately I still need your help before deciding on the H600w or H600Fw. 

Prior to reading about the H600 and visiting the zebralight website, I saw their spec of 12 degrees spot+spill for the H600. A little trigonometry and I got the beam spread at 8ft(from a 12 degree spread) to be roughly 1.68ft in diameter. Looking at my 12 inch square tiles on the floor from 8ft away, a circular beam of 1.68ft barely covers it. That is a bit narrow for my 8-12ft main use. But it does have a decent spill that might be just bright enough. Looking at your beamshot from 20ft away, I am guessing I might get a good spill around the hotspot. I need a hot spot of about 3ft from 8ft away.

How does the spill on the H600 compares to the Fenix HP11? Brighter or dimmer at roughly the same lumens setting. I guess compare the H600 at 361lm to the Fenix at 277 lm. Is the Fenix hotspot wider at that setting? Because if the Fenix is wider, then I can rule out the H600. If the H600 is the same or wider and the spill is a little brighter then I am sold on the H600. It will serve my need exactly, since I need the throw in deeper water sometimes. If not then let's look at the H600Fw.

Right now I am not quite happy with the width of the Fenix hp11 hot spot. I just wish I could double the width of that hot spot. I know the H600Fw should be able to do that judging from your beam shots. The question is: Is the H600Fw at 343lm brighter than the hot spot of the spotty Fenix hp11 at 133 lumens? I see that you said the H600Fw is not a true flood. That is a good thing in my book since I want most of the brightness around the center. I do not want a true 90 degree floods. I do not want all the lumens spread out over a 16ft circular diameter at a distance of 8ft. I have the energizer headlamp that almost does that and the 150-200 lumens is no where near enough spread out. So if the H600Fw at 343 lumens is as bright as the hotspot of the Fenix hp11 at 133 lm, then I am perfectly happy with that.

Lastly, I noticed the mention of AW battery but do not see a charger with the same brand. Is the Ultrafire charger from tactical LED a good charger for the AW battery?

Thank you so much for you help and hopefully I won't have to order both in order to make the decision. Right now I am leaning toward the H600w but if the hotspot on that is smaller than the Fenix hp11 then I will have to order the H600Fw instead of hope that 343 lumens is bright enough in a floody headlamp.

Edit: Looks like I will be happier with the cool white and not the neutral white. Cool white looks brighter and neutral white looks more like the MR 16 halogen lamp that I used to use.


----------



## varuscelli (Apr 13, 2012)

aquaholik

This is the H600 on H2 (170 lumens) at 8 feet. It gives you very close to a 3 foot hotspot at 8 feet. When I step back to 12 feet, the hotspot is considerably bigger. I placed a yardstick on the mantle for reference, and the wooden marlin on the mantle is 24 inches tall. 

Unfortunately, I can't do any comparisons with the Fenix HP11 since I don't have one. 

If you were using the H600Fw at 8 to 12 feet, you'd have a huge area of floody light (as ZebraLight calls it, "floody" rather than "flood" with distinct differences between the two). The H600Fw wouldn't give you true flood but a very wide swath with gradual falloff toward the edges. 

For chargers, I'm sold on the Pila IBC charger (I've been using one of those for about three years now). 

And you're welcome -- I'm glad you're finding some of this stuff helpful in your research and decisions. 

The first image below is the ORIGINAL H600 at 8 feet. H2 170 lumens (this is NOT the H600F or H600Fw). Posted in answer to aquaholik's question. 






Edit: Here's the H600Fw for comparison to the H600, above. Don't be misled by either of these shots by the apparent drastic light fall-off. There's a lot more visible to the eye in the spill areas than the camera shows.


----------



## aquaholik (Apr 13, 2012)

Sold on the H600. Hopefully order will get over here by the new moon coming up in about a week. Let me see if tactical led has everything I need. If not, any recommendation about where I can pick up light, battery, and charger? Thanks again for your help.


----------



## varuscelli (Apr 13, 2012)

Sorry, aquaholik -- I was out for the evening didn't see your follow-up question until late. Glad you figured out a good option for all the stuff.


----------



## aquaholik (Apr 13, 2012)

varuscelli said:


> Sorry, aquaholik -- I was out for the evening didn't see your follow-up question until late. Glad you figured out a good option for all the stuff.



Went home and fired up the Fenix hp11 and surprised to find out the hotspot is only around 12 inch at 8ft and stayed pretty narrow. No wonder it is such an amazing thrower. So the h600 should work very well since I had no trouble with the fenix because of it's generous spill. 

Did some more research and found out Illumination gear has everything except the battery is a rebranded Panasonic protected 3100 mAH and a cheaper charger. Going to order those eagle tac battery(2) and xtar charger tomorrow morning unless I read something really bad about the battery and charger.

Edit: Did more reading about batteries, chargers, and explosion. Illumination gear is out of Pila charger so I went ahead and order the H600, Eagle Tac batteries, and Xtar charger. Will update after next shrimping outing. Thanks again for all your help and to this forum for all the excellent infos.


----------



## iron potato (Apr 14, 2012)

I love my H600, especially I put on a Fenix AD401 diffuser (a simple wrap of double sided tape) now I can swing outwards for normal usage while swing back for reading or up-close use :thumbsup: it's powered by non-protected Panasonic 3100mAh (I have got three Xtar chargers, WP1S, WP2 II & WP6 II)


----------



## Outlander (Apr 14, 2012)

Will any of the AW brand batteries fit?


----------



## varuscelli (Apr 14, 2012)

Outlander said:


> Will any of the AW brand batteries fit?



I don't think anything has changed in the design of either of these to make them any different from the previously released H600 versions. There seems to be a bunch of existing discussion in previous H600 and H600w threads about various battery fits. All I know in terms of the AW batteries is that the AW2200 works. 

Here's one thread to look at:

H600 owners... battery issues? Help me out here.


----------



## Outlander (Apr 14, 2012)

Thank you! I love this forum. Friendly folks willing to help teach new guys.


----------



## varuscelli (Apr 14, 2012)

You're welcome, Outlander.


----------



## B0wz3r (Apr 15, 2012)

Varuscelli, thanks for the thread and beam shots! Looks like a very nice light. I personally prefer the diffused models over the regular ones. I got some DC fix to use with my H51w last summer as I thought I'd want to be able to go back and forth, but it turns out that I never have... So my next ZL is going to be a dedicated F model. And, I agree, it would be nice if they'd use a threaded bezel and offer some optional filters. They could even do it with the fully potted construction they have. But, whatever.

As nice as this one seems, I'm going to hold off. I'm happy so far with my H51w and ST5-190nw. I still have an ST6-460nw on my wish list for use on my helmet for biking, although I suppose an H600Fw would make a good handlebar light though too!


----------



## varuscelli (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks, B0wz3r. 

I think one of the great features of the H600F and H600Fw is the combined usefulness at close and mid range with such broadly effective diffusion, but it additionally has good overall distance range with the diffused light (great diffused range for a headlamp). 

These two lamps are obviously going to be more useful than any other ZebraLight diffused model in terms of overall output when looking at how well they perform at a distance and how well they'll light things up at close to medium distances with sheer output. 

When I look at using these at a distance and the terms I'd use to describe the quality of the output, I'm not sure if I'd use the term "throw" with them....but perhaps "reach" would be a better word (a matter of semantics, I guess). It's just that the diffusion doesn't allow for much throw in the vague hotspot area (at least, not compared to the non-diffused H600 or H600w). 

As far as a bike handlebar light, I'm not sure that the distance performance of the H600F or Fw would be adequate. Perhaps for slow, casual night riding...but for anyone who rides with some speed, the superior throw of the H600 would make it a more likely candidate for a bike, I think. I'll have to try the H600Fw while riding and see.


----------



## aquaholik (Apr 16, 2012)

Just got the shipment in from Illumination Gear. Man they are fast. Of course it helps that I am living in the same state as they are. Put the light on the headband and tested the beamshot from 6ft way and was very happy that it lit up four 1 ft square tile very easily with generous spill. This is EXACTLY what I need for shrimping. I was worried about the offset center nature of the headlamp but I slid it as far as it could go into the headband and did not find the beam off center at all.

I read the flowchart that you linked to and program H2 to be 270lm since that is what I want to use most of the time. However, whenever I double click, it goes into 750lm and dropping down to 420lm after 3 minutes. Leaving the light on, I double click to send it to 270lm and then double clicking it again hoping it will go into 420 lm but again it goes into turbo mode(750lm) before dropping down to 420lm after 3 minutes. Is there anyway to get it to skip turbo mode after the light has been on for 3minutes. I want to cycle between 270lm and 420lm without going into 750lm for 3 minutes.

BTW, you can feel the housing of the zebralight heats up at 750lm but after it drops to 420lm, I turn it off, remove the battery and found it just warm and not hot like the housing.


----------



## B0wz3r (Apr 17, 2012)

varuscelli said:


> Thanks, B0wz3r.
> 
> I think one of the great features of the H600F and H600Fw is the combined usefulness at close and mid range with such broadly effective diffusion, but it additionally has good overall distance range with the diffused light (great diffused range for a headlamp).
> 
> ...



Hey Varuscelli, I know we tend to think alike on headlamp issues! 

The thought of using a 600Fw as a handlebar light was based on my usage pattern. I don't like to put a throwy light on my handlebar for distance; I prefer a throwy light on my helmet (I currently use my Jet III Pro ST), so I always have a good downrange beam where ever I look. I combine that with a floody light on my bars pointed low, so I get 10' - 15' of light directly in front of my bike where ever my front wheel is pointing. That set up works best for me personally. I also mounted one of my ZL brackets right under my visor, and for night riding I pop my H51w into it to use for off-bike light. I bought two of the Q123 HCRI lights last fall, and am going to experiment with mounting one on each side of my helmet instead of my little ZL. I get bad tunnel vision with a very bright headlamp beam, and I have Meniere's Syndrome so poor peripheral vision can sometimes give me vertigo. I'm hoping that side mounting will reduce the tunnel vision problem as well. I really like the warm tint of the HCRI XPG's, and I'm hoping it'll look cooler too... Clone Trooper style! 

Your description of the beam pattern is very appealing... sounds like it's a great light, and I'm sorely tempted...  I'd certainly want to use it for camping and the like though, and I try to stick purely with AA format lights for that. Regardless, thanks very much for your reports and all the info. I've been on a SAK kick the last few months, but am getting the light bug again, and am feeling the need for something new, and preferably crazy-bright! Thanks again!


----------



## varuscelli (Apr 18, 2012)

Hey, B0wz3r -- I understand what you mean about your described use, and actually one of these might be a very good fit for you as a handlebar light. For putting out that broad swath of light just in front of the bike, it should work very well -- and if used with something else for throw on the helmet, as you describe, could make a really great combination. I want to test mine out that way, now that you've suggested it. :thumbsup:


----------



## varuscelli (Apr 18, 2012)

aquaholik said:


> Is there anyway to get it to skip turbo mode after the light has been on for 3minutes.



Well...I had thought there was a way to do that, but now I'm not sure. Wish I could give you the quick answer on that one, but at the moment I'm blanking on it. 

I thought there was a way to do what you want using that double-click programming to set the H2 to the next to highest setting (just under turbo) so that you could use that setting without having to use turbo. (And I'm talking about that seven double click method as shown in that flowchart by CPF member samgab you referenced...which I'm linking, below.)


----------



## aquaholik (Apr 18, 2012)

It won't work. I can set H2 to 420lm(after series of double clicks) and turn off the light. The next time I turn it on, it goes in to H2(420lm) automatically. Which is fine but a double click will send it to H1(750/420lm). Now if I set H2 to 270lm and then turn off the light, the next time it comes on, it goes in to H2(270lm) automatically and a double click sends it to H1 which of course is 750/420lm(420lm after three minutes). I can't easily switch between 270 and 420 lm but I can start the light off with lots of double clicks to get it to stay at 270lm then start shrimping. If I want to go 420lm then I can just double click. To get back to 270lm, I would double click(1-strobe, 2-170lm, 3-270lm). It will skip the turbo mode AS LONG AS I DO NOT TURN OFF THE LIGHT. Turning the light off would set the H2 to whatever lm setting I have and a double click would switch between that and 750lm/420lm turbo mode.

BTW I compare the beam shot to my 20 watts 24 degree and 20 watts 36 degree MR16 12 volt halogen lamp. At the 270lm the brightness is very comparable to the 36 degree MR16 but not quite as bright as the 24 degree BUT, believe it or not, the H600 spills a bit more than the 24 degree halogen beam. At 420lm, it easily outshines both MR16 20 watts halogen lamp. The Zebralight H600 does not throw no where as far as the Fenix HP11 but the range and brightness and hot spot of the H600 is perfect for shrimping. I can easily focus at the shrimp around my feet and easily search for shrimps 8-15ft away. With the Fenix HP11, I can't take quick glance like I could with the H600 since the beam is so concentrated. The H600 allows me to effortlessly scan the 180 degrees in front of me effortlessly since the hot spot and spill easily covers a 60 degree area. I don't have to scan for shrimp. They just pop up in the light. 

I didn't purposely run it down to test run time but since each shrimping trip last 2-4 hours, I can easily find out if the the specs are correct. I am going to run it at 420lm and see when it starts to step down since I will be carrying a spare battery.


----------



## varuscelli (Apr 18, 2012)

I'm quoting the following from another H600 thread (ZebraLight H600(w) XM-L 750 Lm). 

Looks like several of the model H600Fw have a "loose" something or other in the head area. I suspect it's the reflector (but I don't know that for sure....just guessing). Mine is that way, too. 



Vernon said:


> I got my H600wf today, but I have to return it. There's a loud rattle coming from inside the sealed head. Dang.





ostrograd said:


> If you've gotten your replacement yet, is it free of the rattle? I happened to get an H600Fw today and there's definitely something loose bumping around inside the head. Maybe it's the same one you just returned  Seems to work fine though...
> 
> The frosted front lens does help to smooth out the color shift between the hotspot and the outer edge of the beam, so I'm happy with it except for that worrisome rattle.





varuscelli said:


> Well, hell! I've had my H600Fw for a couple of weeks now, and it's got something loose (rattling) in the head area, too. I guess I've never just shaken it around before. If I shake it, I hear a rattle. If I place a finger on the lens and shake it, I hear no rattle. Could it be the reflector? I don't think the lens is moving, but if I press on the lens, no rattle.


----------



## Vernon (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm expecting my replacement this weekend, so I'll let you know if the issue is resolved, for sure.


----------



## Vernon (Apr 21, 2012)

Vernon said:


> I'm expecting my replacement this weekend, so I'll let you know if the issue is resolved, for sure.



So, I got my replacement yesterday. However, it's the wrong one! What the heck, ZL? Three weeks of delays and $14 extra cost for shipping these lights back? Frustrating.


----------



## varuscelli (Apr 22, 2012)

Vernon, what did they do -- send you the H600F instead of the H600Fw?


----------



## Vernon (Apr 24, 2012)

varuscelli said:


> Vernon, what did they do -- send you the H600F instead of the H600Fw?



They sent the non- flood version of the H600w. I've sent two emails and still haven't gotten a response. Oh well, I'll wait patiently.


----------



## varuscelli (Apr 25, 2012)

Hmmm. Maybe all the H600Fw have loose reflectors (or whatever the rattling noise is), so they didn't have a non-rattler to send you. In any case, it seems pretty odd that they'd send you the wrong lamp. :duh2:


----------



## Vernon (Apr 25, 2012)

Got a reply today, and we're going to try this again. I should be getting a H600Fw over the next week!


----------



## varuscelli (Apr 25, 2012)

Vernon, did they mention anything about the loose "thing" in the head and what it might be? I'm guessing not, but thought I'd ask.


----------



## Vernon (Apr 26, 2012)

varuscelli said:


> Vernon, did they mention anything about the loose "thing" in the head and what it might be? I'm guessing not, but thought I'd ask.



Not a word.


----------



## varuscelli (May 1, 2012)

Hi, Vernon. Just so that folks will know in this thread, you got your new replacement from Zebralight and no problems with it? Just making sure that a "non rattling" H600Fw was sent to you.


----------



## ostrograd (May 12, 2012)

An update on my light (one of the rattlers). I returned it to ZL and asked them to exchange it for one that didn't rattle. I received the replacement a couple days ago. It's completely rattle free and has a lovely tint to boot, virtually no sign of that nasty greenish-yellow hotspot so common particularly on XM-L lights. It took awhile, but I finally got something I'm completely happy with.


----------



## varuscelli (May 13, 2012)

I'm kind of bummed out right now about dealing with the loose thing in the head of my H600Fw. I contacted ZebraLight about it (the Irving Texas office -- I'm in the Houston Texas area). Apparently since I didn't discover the problem until I had the light over a certain amount of time (I think the cut-off must be 30 days), they've instructed me to return it to China for replacement. 

Given that it takes at most 1 to 2 days to send something from Houston Texas to Irving Texas, it would seem to make much more sense for me to be able to send the light to the same address from which it was sent to me. If I actually have to go through sending it to China for replacement (given both the expense and time involved), I'm going to be a bit displeased by ZL customer service. 

I sent them a note with my thoughts on this and it will be interesting to see what kind of response I get.


----------



## psychbeat (May 13, 2012)

Yah- when/if I buy another Zebra I'm either buying off of B/S/T or through a vendor. 

ie. GG or IG etc.


----------



## varuscelli (May 14, 2012)

varuscelli said:


> I'm kind of bummed out right now about dealing with the loose thing in the head of my H600Fw. I contacted ZebraLight about it (the Irving Texas office -- I'm in the Houston Texas area). Apparently since I didn't discover the problem until I had the light over a certain amount of time (I think the cut-off must be 30 days), they've instructed me to return it to China for replacement.
> 
> Given that it takes at most 1 to 2 days to send something from Houston Texas to Irving Texas, it would seem to make much more sense for me to be able to send the light to the same address from which it was sent to me. If I actually have to go through sending it to China for replacement (given both the expense and time involved), I'm going to be a bit displeased by ZL customer service.
> 
> I sent them a note with my thoughts on this and it will be interesting to see what kind of response I get.



Thankfully, after reviewing my purchase information, ZL Customer Service has instructed me to return the headlamp to the Irving Texas office. 

That's quite a relief. Spending less than $5 USD to insure and ship the lamp in for replacement (within my own state) beats the heck out of the thought of sending it to the opposite side of the world. Kudos to ZL in Irving for making this easy on me.


----------



## varuscelli (May 25, 2012)

Got my replacement back a couple of days ago. It works great and no "rattle" coming from it at all. 

ZebraLight customer service even sent me a new box with extra parts in it (extra headband and silicon holder and a couple of spare o-rings).


----------



## Andres (Aug 12, 2012)

I bought one of these for a 100km trailwalk event coming up. Loved it so much I bought two more for my team mates. Took them for walk tonight with my Mrs and found that we would run at 220Lm (H2) or 53Lm (M1) depending if we were leading or following - walking single file. 

The spread is very nice - I can hold my head still and none of my peripheral vision is in darkness, with a barely noticeable hot-spot. No need to move my head to see where I'm going any more than I would in daylight. Granted, the throw is quite short, maybe 7-10m of decent lighting, but for trailWALKING it's perfect at 220Lm. 

As a side note, after I ordered the first one, I wanted to order two more, but found the Zebralight website was showing 'back order'. I contacted customer support saying I was desperate to get two prior to my event and they found a couple extra in their factory to send straight away. Great stuff! (And no rattly heads in any of the three received).


----------



## varuscelli (Aug 12, 2012)

Good post, Andres. I particularly like the description of use when doing the single file walking with the leader's lamp on a higher setting than those following. That makes a lot of sense both from the effective use of light and conservation of power/run time.


----------



## mauiblue (Aug 22, 2012)

I just last week I received my new H600 Cree XM-L 750Lm Headlamp. Since I do my patrols now on my bicycle at my part time security gig I wanted to keep my hands free and utilizing a head lamp was the way to go. This light ROCKS! I never realized how quality made Zebralights are and now I know. Heard only good things about them and now I want a hand held flashlight to add to my collection. Too bad there isn't a pocket clip for the high output hand held lights as I would like to have that option. The head band for the H600 is comfortable and easily adjusted. I usually have a cap on so I have no problems with the light slipping down my head.


----------



## varuscelli (Aug 22, 2012)

mauiblue said:


> Too bad there isn't a pocket clip for the high output hand held lights as I would like to have that option.



I might not be interpreting your statement correctly, but there are quite a few high output hand held flashlights that have pocket clip options and others that rest in compact belt holsters that would be very appropriate for patrol (or other) use. This isn't really the thread to discuss those without going pretty far off topic, but there are certainly options available. I'd look at something that runs on one or two 18650 batteries so that both your H600 and hand held flashlight could use the same batteries.


----------



## mauiblue (Aug 27, 2012)

varuscelli said:


> I might not be interpreting your statement correctly, but there are quite a few high output hand held flashlights that have pocket clip options and others that rest in compact belt holsters that would be very appropriate for patrol (or other) use. This isn't really the thread to discuss those without going pretty far off topic, but there are certainly options available. I'd look at something that runs on one or two 18650 batteries so that both your H600 and hand held flashlight could use the same batteries.



My apologies as what meant was that the Zebralight handheld high output lights didn't look like they have an optional pocket clip. I do have a Jetbeam RRT-0 that has an aftermarket titanium pocket clip.


----------



## varuscelli (Aug 27, 2012)

The ZebraLight SC600 (ZebraLight's current most powerful handheld, I believe) has a pocket clip...and I think all their other available handhelds do as well...but even the SC600 has pretty much the same output and very similar beam profile to the H600. I'd probably want a bit more of a thrower to complement the H600 rather than a handheld that had such similar performance to the H600. Just putting that out there for consideration.


----------



## mauiblue (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi varucelli. Could you recommend a light that takes the 18650 cell and has lots of throw? I really would appreciate it.

Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## varuscelli (Aug 29, 2012)

mauiblue said:


> Hi varucelli. Could you recommend a light that takes the 18650 cell and has lots of throw? I really would appreciate it.



I'm not sure I'd be the best person to make the recommendation, but a LOT depends on whether you want a flashlight that runs on only one 18650 battery (obviously more compact) or perhaps two or more batteries. 

There are several threads where comparisons are made between single 18650 lights and others. We might be able to point you in the right direction if you could narrow your requirements to single or multiple 18650 powered.


----------



## mauiblue (Aug 29, 2012)

Looking for a single cell torch. I like the Jetbeam RRT-0 but of course it takes RCR123 cells. Zebralight is the nicest UI I've come across. Tail end clicky is good and rotary controls are what I'm used to. I'm okay with prices just as long they are not too ridiculously expensive like hundreds of $$$

Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## B0wz3r (Aug 29, 2012)

mauiblue said:


> Looking for a single cell torch. I like the Jetbeam RRT-0 but of course it takes RCR123 cells. Zebralight is the nicest UI I've come across. Tail end clicky is good and rotary controls are what I'm used to. I'm okay with prices just as long they are not too ridiculously expensive like hundreds of $$$
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX using Tapatalk 2


You should look at the Sparks then. Very similar design, construction, and UI to the Zebralights. They make 1xAA and 1x18650 models just as Zebra does. I like the body design of the Sparks better, but the UI and levels on the Zebras is better.

Still, I've been very happy with my neutral AA Spark headlamp. I keep it in my desk drawer for general use around the house. I keep my H51Fw in my hiking pack as the Spark doesn't have a sub-lumen mode that I need for a lot of outdoors activities.


----------



## varuscelli (Aug 29, 2012)

mauiblue, a good place to take a look at solid reviews of a bunch of 1x18650 flashlights is where selfbuilt lists his entire set of reviews. Search "1x18650" on the following page and take a look through his reviews:

http://flashlightreviews.ca/

I thought there was a 1x18650 flashlight "shootout" thread somewhere, but one of the problems is some of these threads become outdated with the introduction of new lights. Maybe someone else can point to a recent comparison thread for 1x18650 flashlights.


----------



## damn_hammer (Aug 30, 2012)

Looking to pick up the H600Fw for a backpacking trip, and some trail running. Does anyone know if the Eagletac 3100 18650 fits or not in the H600?


----------



## jmm244 (Sep 1, 2012)

damn_hammer said:


> Does anyone know if the Eagletac 3100 18650 fits or not in the H600?


My Eagletac 3100 mAh 18650's (both new white and old black labels) have all fit my H600W without any problems.


----------



## peterharvey73 (Sep 6, 2012)

Both Eagletac and Redilast 3100 mAH button tops work in my H600 and SC600 fine.
The AW flat tops work fine in both too...


----------



## mauiblue (Sep 6, 2012)

Just to add that the Ultrafire red label 2600mah cells are a very snug fit in the H600. I almost couldn't get the cell out.

Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX using Tapatalk 2


----------

